# Replens - anyone ever use it?



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had a hysterectomy two years ago, leaving the ovaries in. There have been a few things that to me point to the fact that the ovaries aren't working well anymore, and that I may be in perimenopause. Anyway, lately "being intimate" with hubby has been somewhat painful. In doing a little research, it seems like there may be some vaginal dryness going on. I've heard of a product called Replens, and wondered if anyone had ever tried this.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

That might be good choice. The other option is using a lubricant during intercourse. My favorite is Astroglide.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I used Replens and found it didn't do much. What works for me is using KY Jelly. It is also hypoallergenic which helps for those of us who are sensitive to additives and fragrances.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd recomment a liquid lubricant, Astroglide is one of my favorites as well, and KY makes a newer liquid type (and they even have a KY liquid that warms when you use it).


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I actually don't like the liquid types. For one, they seem greasy and drip and also I personally don't feel it gives the same lubrication. I also tried the KY warming liquid and it caused a slight irritation since I have some chemical sensitivities.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I found the Replens irritating, but, then, so are soap, estrogen creams, yeast meds and everything else for me. They don't tell you that Replens turns into what I can only describe as tiny cotton balls and stays inside you for a long time. I used some a week before seeing the gyno, and she labeled it "a classic yeast discharge," but it wasn't.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i found the 'cotton ball' thing also happens with KY with nonoxynal (sp??) 9. regular ky was ok though.. neither was the liquid kind.. glad someone else posted about that, i thought it was the only one it happened to!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Ask your Gyn about trying Vagifem. It's an estradial estrogen tablet that is inserted vaginally. It helps immensely with keeping things moist and healthier. You may only have to use it once or twice a week at bedtime. It's helped me alot---took me from major vaginal atrophy to normal again within a month. I insert the tiny little tablet 2 to 3 times per week. I've been using it now for over two years. It's the only thing that helped me.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm surprised that people didn't have as good luck with Replens as I did. For me, Replens was a miracle!! I experienced vaginal dryness for years, and Replens was so so wonderful. Some people may have disappointments just because it doesn't work right away, you have to keep it up. You have to keep putting it in weekly and after a couple of weeks it'll be awesome, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

I found Replens to work very well for me. It does take a while to start to work and there is a clumpy white discharge sometimes (on the product monograph it explains that this is a collection of cells that are normally shed and pass out of the vagina with discharge but if the vagina is dry this process doesn't work as well so it all comes out at once when there is moisture again). My only complaint is the cost, but I find it's worth it. I also like Astroglide for a lubricant during sex.


----------



## IBSCcat (Mar 18, 2004)

And I'll add Vagisil intimate moisturizer as a great one in my experience. Just a few drops when you need it.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I LOVE the KY warming liquid.







I didnt get any irritation at all from it. And my boyfriend loves it more than me...esp for things other than sex.


----------

